# How long can a x-trail run



## burre (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello, my x-trail is sonn driven 120 000 km. Bought it used for a few year ago. Have never had any problemes with it. I wonder there are some her on the forum who hav x-trail that has been run much. For example, over 200 000 km. I wonder how long such a car can run.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

My 2003 diesel has 121k miles (195k kilometres) on it and is still pulling strongly.
However I do incur the occasional repair bill as well as servicing, and my ear is carefully tuned in to a turbo whine to monitor any changes in tone!
Providing none of the major components give up on me, I intend to squeeze as much mileage from it as I can.
My experience has been that a diesel generally outlasts a petrol (gas) version.
Mike


----------



## ssray6 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Question*



burre said:


> Hello, my x-trail is sonn driven 120 000 km. Bought it used for a few year ago. Have never had any problemes with it. I wonder there are some her on the forum who hav x-trail that has been run much. For example, over 200 000 km. I wonder how long such a car can run.


I just got my x-trail 2005 and i can purchase an extended warenty on 
doo I need it or it is not nessary it has only 60000 km on the original warenty will end on the 26 july so i have to hurry if i want to buy it 

THX all


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

ssray6 said:


> I just got my x-trail 2005 and i can purchase an extended warenty on
> doo I need it or it is not nessary it has only 60000 km on the original warenty will end on the 26 july so i have to hurry if i want to buy it
> 
> THX all


Where are you from? I'm in the UK and have a 2001 petrol xtrail with 78,000 miles on it, since i got it from the dealers 3 years ago, after the original warranty ran out i got a 3rd party warranty, much cheaper than nissan warranty, and although i havn't made a claim yet, they seem pretty reasonable and helped advise me when the stealers tried to rip me off.


----------



## ssray6 (Jul 22, 2009)

*x-trail 2005*

I am from canada 
also the air condition seems a bit on the poor side


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I've noticed in the last couple of months several x-trails being used as taxis here in Winnipeg, I'll see if they are still around in a few months, they of course will rapidly pile up miles. I agree that the air conditioning is adequate at best.


----------



## ssray6 (Jul 22, 2009)

*x-trail 2005*

thx for the reply

now it seems i have a problem with the starter, twice now it would not start just a funny noise.
Remove the key and afthe all seems OK ??

How much is a starter on that car.

THX


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Are you on manual transmission or automatic?

I have an automatic tranny and sometimes i don t push it far enough towards Park.When i turn the key,it s like the car is already running and the starter does not make the engine turn.


----------



## ssray6 (Jul 22, 2009)

sounds like the same problem
the starter just dose a clicking noise and when i remove the key and play with the shaft all OK ???


----------

